# Arbeitsspeicher als Matrix anzeigen lassen



## Razer Mantis (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle,

unter Linux kann man (unter ein bestimmten Desktop glaub Kde) sich den Arbeitsspeicher als "Matrix" in ein kleinen Fenster anzeigen lassen. Ich möchte gern wissen wie das geht, dazu ob es diese funktion unter Windows auch gibt, wenn ja wie?

Mgf


----------



## tk03 (10. Juli 2010)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren, aber unter Windows. Hab vom nen Arbeitskolegen gehört das es gehen soll, aber nicht wie.


----------



## Razer Mantis (11. Juli 2010)

Hat keiner eine Antwort?


----------

